# how long for the water to clear west?



## bigrich (May 10, 2011)

im curious on how long it will take for this muddy mess to clear out? I'm sure there are many guys on here that have a good idea. 3 days/ 10 days?


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Saturday and Sunday wind forecasts are not looking good from what im seeing. If it settles down a bit next week im saying it will be at least Good Friday before it will be worth fishing.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lots of northeast wind still coming. It's going to be a while. Like gern said good Friday maybe !!??


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

bigrich said:


> im curious on how long it will take for this muddy mess to clear out? I'm sure there are many guys on here that have a good idea. 3 days/ 10 days?


Unpredictable! Good luck!!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

May.


----------



## buck wild (Mar 28, 2015)

Second that


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

A week if we're lucky around the cans. Might have to go catch some Maize n Blue fish when it cleans up first over there.


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Satellite image from today is clear. It isn't quite as bad as I expected, at least not as bad as the last one.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Looks pretty muddy


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Twister Tail 14 said:


> Satellite image from today is clear. It isn't quite as bad as I expected, at least not as bad as the last one.


What image were you looking at? It's wrecked pretty bad and we have NE winds coming again this weekend.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I honestly do think I can see some water fishable toward Niagara and D can. There is also a window of calming seas, if forecast correct, this afternoon before the weekend winds. May just have to sneak out a little this afternoon.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Catawba point to Kellys and then between Kellys and the Bass islands. Monroe area looks decent too (that's the Detroit river water doing it's thing).


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Carpman said:


> What image were you looking at? It's wrecked pretty bad and we have NE winds coming again this weekend.


I said that poorly, I meant the cloud cover was clear to get a good look, didn't mean the water was clear. But I also agree with island troller and BFG, there is decent water around Kelleys and there does appear to be a lighter swirl around the reefs.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Twister Tail 14 said:


> I said that poorly, I meant the cloud cover was clear to get a good look, didn't mean the water was clear. But I also agree with island troller and BFG, there is decent water around Kelleys and there does appear to be a lighter swirl around the reefs.


Lol ok I was wondering. There is some water that looks good. Long ways to go in a boat when it's 40 degrees though. Good luck to you. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Kevin, only take 5 mins in your boat anyhow !!


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Sometimes the sat image is misleading, it looks like un-fishable water, but it's actually is stained just like you want. Right now there is a fishable area off of CSP, and out by Niagra. From what I've witnessed, it takes about 3 days for the clean water from the Detroit river to get to the can area. Looking hopefully towards Good Friday.


----------



## bigrich (May 10, 2011)

Thanks guys I'm planning on taking a 4 day trip after Easter. Let's hope the weather is good. Appreciate all the input.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

No fishable water here....


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised at the water condition also. I would describe it as heavy stain. Could see approx 20 inches into the water , but translucent. Different than the previous muddy cloud. I fished Michigan /Ohio line near Turtle. Usually solid mud pit . Caught two solid males 4, 4 3/4 lbs, trolling Bandits.


----------



## One eyed wally (Jan 21, 2018)

bigrich said:


> im curious on how long it will take for this muddy mess to clear out? I'm sure there are many guys on here that have a good idea. 3 days/ 10 days?


You can always look at modis


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

One eyed wally said:


> You can always look at modis


That would be the "Sat pics"we're all referring to.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bump...

Yet another monster nottheaster..10 to 14 foot waves for 2 days straight, water levels at flood stage and beyond. Next several days look bad also. Im hoping to even be able to get out next weekend. 

Thoughts?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nobody fishing today???


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I just left Catawba fished two days limits both days all males one female released Catawba point to Miller Ferry road closed waves washing up on 53,port Clinton flood water almost to 163 head boats on top of docks as of sat noon Be a week IMO b4 fishable


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

when are these storms going to end, scroll down to the true fury of this storm. https://www.facebook.com/Fishermans...mhv34GPM9kVkwbNzQRwE-loAlQe9QGphb3x5hMYiV4BS4


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

This summer the walleyes are gonna be on fire.
Patience fellas


----------



## ajdamico08 (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone wanna fish tomorrow? Jk this is gonna really mess things up.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I think this was the worst Northeastern yet this spring. At least the flooding was. Poor Walleyes. Rumor has it the jig bite moved on shore.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

BeerBatter said:


> This summer the walleyes are gonna be on fire.
> Patience fellas


Wouldn’t be so bad if it was warm enough and fit enough to at least get the yard work out of the way so one could fish every day when it straightens out. Add to that a very nasty and stubborn 3 week flu bug and I’ve got cabin fever big time. Think my wife would actually be glad to see me go fishing...


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Took my boat up Sat won't be launching because of high water maybe Wed oh well come on spring or summer.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Huron looks muddy and all the docks were damaged yesterday with the high water and waves. Looking from the condos west to Huron pier


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

It’ll clear up by July I’m guessing


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

2 more low pressure areas lined up to have a go at us. Have planes for next weekend that are in jeopardy.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Just saw the temps for next week. Sunday thru Saturday - 60's every day!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

ress said:


> Just saw the temps for next week. Sunday thru Saturday - 60's every day!


I'm seeing mid 40s on Sunday clawing all the way up to mid 50s by early/mid next week. I hope you're right!


----------



## mikmrnd (Mar 16, 2011)

Farmhand said:


> It’ll clear up by July I’m guessing


Don't bet the farm on it this year !!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I’m gonna go out Wednesday and fish the mud pit


----------



## SheFishes (Feb 28, 2018)

Farmhand said:


> I’m gonna go out Wednesday and fish the mud pit


Same, tired of sitting around waiting!


----------



## JustOneMoreFish (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm looking at the lake off Vermilion, not only muddy but full of debris, few years I got antsy, figured I can fish in the mud, LOL, after hitting a submerged log, it cost me an outdrive and the boat layed up for a week awaiting repairs. The worst part was sitting on the dock hearing voices in my head repeating, "you just had to go didn't you, couldn't wait a couple days, could you?", LOL.

You guys that get out good luck and be careful. 

Me? I going to lay in for another week or two.





SheFishes said:


> Same, tired of sitting around waiting!


----------



## SheFishes (Feb 28, 2018)

JustOneMoreFish said:


> I'm looking at the lake off Vermilion, not only muddy but full of debris, few years I got antsy, figured I can fish in the mud, LOL, after hitting a submerged log, it cost me an outdrive and the boat layed up for a week awaiting repairs. The worst part was sitting on the dock hearing voices in my head repeating, "you just had to go didn't you, couldn't wait a couple days, could you?", LOL.
> 
> You guys that get out good luck and be careful.
> 
> Me? I going to lay in for another week or two.


It’s a lot better than we expected - much less muddy and hardly any debris. Slow fishing everywhere, though.


----------

